# Laytex Catwoman hood



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i'm not sure i can offer much in the way of advice, but i had a batman mask a few years ago that sounds comparable in coverage and it never caused me any problems. it fit fairly tightly on my face too, plenty of skin contact. where did you get your mask?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

also, moved this over to the costume section.


----------



## Shelley745 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, yes does sound very similar to the batman mask you have. I bought this form an online shops on e.bay


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

yes that looks very similar to my batman mask. 2 questions:

1 - are you sure it's latex? i might have known at the time i bought it but i couldn't say for sure whether mine is latex or not, so maybe it's possible it's another similar material that would cause a reaction when latex wouldn't.

2 - if it is for sure latex, how recently have you worn any other latex pieces without a reaction? i know food allergies can develop out of nowhere, and it might be possible you would have a reaction to this even though you hadn't previously had any problems with the same material. 

i mostly just do costume stuff around halloween, so i'm by no means whatsoever an expert, but just thinking out loud here.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you on any cosplay forums? They might have an answer for you.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Some listings for this mask (or maybe similar ones?) say it is vinyl, not latex. 

https://www.amazon.com/Unknown-Adult-Catwoman-Mask/dp/B000XEX8AW/
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vinyl-Catw...stume-Mask-Cat-Woman-Batman-Fast/201537424818


----------



## Shelley745 (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it is rubber laytex as I have asked the seller. It's from his own shop, he had the mask made for him as a Catwoman fan a little while back. Had been sat in the shop a while. This is the first time I have worn a full mask. Although it didn't irritate my fave or neck. I didn't come out in any rash or anything. Just think i would not want to wear it a long time if it makes me itch that bad. Witch is a shame as was a little expensive


----------



## Shelley745 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bobby2003, I also have that mask. That why I upgraded to this one as I thought it looked better. You can definitely tell the rubber latex from the vinyl mask. Just didn't expect it to cause a problem. Of course I expected it to be very hot to wear and a little uncomfortable most of my cosplay are lol


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

it seems a little odd that it would itch that bad and not cause a rash or some type of skin irritation. i'm afraid i don't have a helpful answer to give.


----------



## Shelley745 (Jan 23, 2019)

I know right? Strange one me! I have a friend that cosplays batman and he said he gets an itchy head but not unbearable. Thanks so much for your thoughts though. Hope to figure something before march. May just be sensitive scalp that playing up because of being hot.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shelley745 said:


> I know right? Strange one me! I have a friend that cosplays batman and he said he gets an itchy head but not unbearable. Thanks so much for your thoughts though. Hope to figure something before march. May just be sensitive scalp that playing up because of being hot.


no problem! glad to see users here who are into the costume aspect of halloween. i sometimes feel like the odd man out since i'm into costumes much more than props.


----------



## Shelley745 (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes me too, love my cosplay so looking forward to my Catwoman cosplay for the first time. Been three different Harley's. Also trying to get into the chairty side of things too ?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't use masks very often, so this could be completely off base, but it works for clothing, so I thought I would mention it. I'm allergic to wool. It just itches like the dickens when I put it on. But sometimes wool is the only thing that looks like wool. When that happens, I beg my daughter to line the outfit with something so that the lining is next to me and not the wool. 

Is it possible to maybe paint the inside of the mask with a latex coat used for making scars and other facial features? Maybe if it's some sort of allergic reaction putting something between you and whatever causes the problem will make the mask work better. I really don't have experience using latex or vinyl masks but asking other cosplayers about lining a mask might be helpful. It may just be that you're heating up under the mask and that's the price you pay for looking amazing. We all suffer for our art.


----------



## ralphswife2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Could it be possible that whatever you use on your hair reacts with the heat or lack of air circulation inside the mask?


----------



## Shelley745 (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes Been looking into this, asking other cosplayers ect. It seems that it is due to the mask being non breathable and getting hot. So unfortunately will have to put up with it. See how long I can cope in the con before I call it a day lol


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have heard of glued on appliances creating an itchy/skin crawly feeling when they start to detach and if this is tight, but still moving slightly it could be a similar situation. I think the description was on the bonus features of Oz the Great and Powerful.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Try using a head sock to keep it from touching you directly


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

Buy a spandex facemask and try powdering the inside with baby powder. Use an old paintbrush to add the power inside the mask


----------

